# Flagman killed by unlicenced driver



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Man, 85, charged after veteran flagger struck by pickup truck*

*Kelly Sinoski, Vancouver Sun*

Published: Wednesday, February 27, 2008
LANGLEY - The death of a 52-year-old flagman in a construction zone Monday underscores the need for more awareness by drivers, industry workers said Tuesday.
Terry Mitchell, an experienced flagger with Valley Traffic Systems Inc., was working in a construction zone in the 23300 block of River Road when he was struck and killed by a pickup driven by an elderly man at about 12:15 p.m.
The driver didn't have a valid driver's licence, police said.
Melle Pool, 85, of Abbotsford, was charged with dangerous driving causing death.
Mitchell is the third flagger to be killed on the job since 2004, according to WorkSafeBC. Construction is the most dangerous occupation next to forestry.
"It's tragic. All this guy was doing was trying to make a living for himself and his family," said Steve Torrence, chief executive officer of the Construction Safety Network.
"We've done everything possible to prepare [flaggers] for the risks, but this is a dangerous enterprise because it involves the public," Torrence said. "How do you prepare yourself against an elderly driver who doesn't have a driver's licence?"
Industry officials say flaggers consistently put themselves at risk but the public doesn't always realize or respect the work they're doing. Drivers often hurl insults, spit at or threaten flaggers because they are frustrated with driving delays, Torrence said.
Although flaggers are trained and certified before going on the job and safety precautions are in place, Torrence said they can't control the actions of drivers.
In March 2006, Theresa Newman, a mother of four, was working as a flagger at a construction site outside Kelowna when a drunk driver sped past another car, knocked down several traffic control pylons, slammed into a parked car and hit Newman, who died instantly.
A year earlier, a driver's inattention almost cost flagger Brenda Knight her life.
"People are out there doing a job trying to protect [motorists'] safety and something like this happens," said Tatjana Kelch, safety officer for Valley Traffic Systems.
Mitchell, who was married and lived in Pitt Meadows, was an experienced flagger who had worked for VTS since 2000.
He was "just an absolute fabulous guy" who loved the outdoors and was devoted to his wife, said his boss Phil Jackman, president of Langley-based VTS.
"He was a very valued employee and a friend to many people," Jackman said Tuesday. "He's going to be sorely missed. He was very highly experienced and very professional."
Katherine Keras, an employee with Winvan Paving who educates flaggers, said more awareness is needed with so much construction around the province.
Too often, motorists are talking on the phone, shaving or reading when they come to traffic zones, Keras said.
"We're going into the busy season and road rage is growing," she said. "Motorists need to be in full control of their vehicle. They're driving a killing machine."
Mitchell was known for carrying his sign on a staff so it was highly visible to motorists, she said. "He was a good flagger. He knew his job and he did it well."

http://www.canada.com/vancouversun/....html?id=191ee232-45a6-4896-a4a2-67a240dead0e


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Drivers often hurl insults, spit at or threaten flaggers because they are frustrated with driving delays,


Which is exactly why police details are far safer...drivers who did that to police officers would rapidly find themselves in a heap of trouble.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

+1


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> Construction is the most dangerous occupation next to forestry...
> 
> Although flaggers are trained and certified before going on the job and safety precautions are in place, Torrence said they can't control the actions of drivers.


In that case, lets get rid of police details...


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Killjoy said:


> Which is exactly why police details are far safer...drivers who did that to police officers would rapidly find themselves in a heap of trouble.


Not in this state


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm in favor of tougher driver testing for people over a certain age, but apparently they will just drive anyways and kill people.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Wait....something must be wrong; we all know that flagmen provide the best, cheapest, most effective, and safest means of traffic control!!!!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

NPD108 said:


> I'm in favor of tougher driver testing for people over a certain age, but apparently they will just drive anyways and kill people.


*Why not? The illegals do it every day in this country. At least you'll be run over and possibly killed by an 85 year old guy who you can at least understand and who has insurance. *


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ahh good point


----------

